# Pics and Vids of Billy (large post)



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

EDIT: Might want to open this in a new tab and come back in 60 seconds.

Said I'd do this ages ago, but better late then never.

Billy is a Black Lab, born Nov 18th 2006 (so he's just over 18months now).

Verryyy laid back and lazy when walking lol, he just trots slowly and doesn't have much interest in other dogs, most of the time he'll sit down and refuse to walk near them, waits for them to move on, then he'll come next to me. Odd really he's got no reason to be weary of other dogs but he just is, more of a people dog.

I regret not taking many photo's when he was a puppy 

But making up for that now.

2 months old










2 months again:










8 Months:










9 Months:










Some random pics:














































Some videos:

http://www.halfempty.co.uk/robin/canon/videos/MVI_0032.AVI

http://www.halfempty.co.uk/robin/canon/videos/MVI_0053.AVI

http://www.halfempty.co.uk/robin/canon/videos/MVI_0064.AVI

http://www.halfempty.co.uk/robin/canon/videos/MVI_0185.AVI


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

This is the park which my house overlooks, so he's a lucky dog!









My brother with Billy:










Also very lucky, the park is to the right, and this small beach is just to the right over a small bridge:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

What a cute puppy Billy was and now a gorgeous dog and soooo lucky living in that great area


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Hes a gorgeous looking lab and yessss he is so lucky living around the fields and beach...im jealous lol.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

What a great looking dog!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys 

He has a huge chest for a lab, he looks a bit fat but he's not he's just built 

Really friendly with kids too, but you'd be hard pressed to find a lab that isn't.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice lab love the close up with those gentle eyes...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww I'm in love (again!) He's a love, give him a big hug from me 


Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

what a gorgeous and healthy looking lab! Fab pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks all 

It's strange how a dog can become your best friend, after my dad left and I fell out with all of my mates, he's now my only friend (as sad as that is), but a great friend he is!


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

awww hes lovly great pics


----------

